# Anyone know the total height of my 1993 fleetwood 29' Southwind?



## Tinyal

Been looking all over and can't seem to get a firm answer on my total height as equipped with factory air (no additional antennas or satellite) - user manual doesn't say, and internet searching is giving me numbers of 11'4" and 12' 7".  Am not really flexible enough to climb up and drop a tape measure, but if I stay unsure, will have to end up doing that I suppose.  This is our 1st RV purchase (didn't want to spend too much on new if we weren't sure how much we'd use it) and am working through learning about it before our 1st short trip with it.  Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## tayler

Have you figured it out? I could be wrong but I believe it's 11'4"


----------



## OURv

Tinyal,
It is  !IMPERATIVE!  that every Rv owner know EXACTLY how tall their Rv is. 
I think it's 11'7" or the book says 12'2" does not get it .
WHY ??

CHK IT





Go to home depot. Buy a 1" X 1 1/2" X 10ft wood strip. lay stick on home depot
floor & make sure all sides are straight against floor.

Climb up a ladder & lay the center of the stick across top of the highest point, 
probably the ac. measure the distance from stick to ground. mark this inside
 your windshield where driver can see it.

Your rig will probably differ from published rig height depending on your load, 
tire inflation, spring sag (especially on a 1993), tank contents, ect.

So someday, when you are cruising down a picturesque country road & diggin' the cows & come to a low RR crossing you can look at the height you put inside your windshield & can feel confident to proceed or go back.

REMEMBER, Rving...Every Mile is an Adventure!!

See you in the campgrounds!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------



## Bigbillsd

+1   Measure your rig.  Anything else is speculation and may cost you a bundle later.  -Bill


----------

